# [cần Giúp] Có Mẹ Nào Tham Gia Học Thử Tiếng Nhật Miễn Phí Tại Hoa Lâm Nhân Văn?



## giaylaha (22 Tháng sáu 2015)

Em đang có nhu cầu muốn đi học tiếng Nhật vừa vì sở thích mà cũng để hỗ trợ cho công việc, mà không biết nên bắt đầu từ đâu với nên học chỗ nào.
Tìm kiếm thông tin thì thấy có chương trình học thử Tiếng Nhật miễn phí tại Hoa Lâm Nhân Văn không biết thế nào.
Có mẹ nào từng học thử hay học tiếng Nhật ở đây chưa ạ? học có hiệu quả với chất lượng có tốt không? nhờ các mẹ tư vấn thêm giúp em nhé, em cám ơn nhiều.


----------



## Bum bum (24 Tháng sáu 2015)

Mình đang học thiệt chứ không phải học thử bên Hoa Lâm Nhân Văn  bên này dạy tốt lắm bạn, thầy cô rất tận tâm


----------



## giaylaha (24 Tháng sáu 2015)

Bum bum đã viết:


> Mình đang học thiệt chứ không phải học thử bên Hoa Lâm Nhân Văn  bên này dạy tốt lắm bạn, thầy cô rất tận tâm


Thầy cô tận tâm là một phần chủ yếu là trình độ giảng dạy của thầy cô bên này như thế nào vậy bạn?


----------



## Bum bum (25 Tháng sáu 2015)

Theo mình được biết thì giáo viên bên Hoa Lâm Nhân Văn toàn là những người có kinh nghiệm giảng dạy tiếng Nhật nhiều năm ở các trường Đại học, mình hồi trước vì nghe tiếng giáo viên ở đây hỏi mới đăng kí học đó chứ


----------



## giaylaha (25 Tháng sáu 2015)

Bum bum đã viết:


> Theo mình được biết thì giáo viên bên Hoa Lâm Nhân Văn toàn là những người có kinh nghiệm giảng dạy tiếng Nhật nhiều năm ở các trường Đại học, mình hồi trước vì nghe tiếng giáo viên ở đây hỏi mới đăng kí học đó chứ



Thế hả bạn vậy là mình yên tâm rồi không biết mình phải đăng kí khoá học thử bên Hoa Lâm Nhân Văn như thế nào? bạn có biết không?


----------



## Bum bum (30 Tháng sáu 2015)

giaylaha đã viết:


> Thế hả bạn vậy là mình yên tâm rồi không biết mình phải đăng kí khoá học thử bên Hoa Lâm Nhân Văn như thế nào? bạn có biết không?



Đăng kí cũng đơn giản lắm bạn chỉ cần gửi email hoặc gọi đến số hotline bên Hoa Lâm Nhân Văn để đăng kí là được


----------



## giaylaha (30 Tháng sáu 2015)

Bum bum đã viết:


> Đăng kí cũng đơn giản lắm bạn chỉ cần gửi email hoặc gọi đến số hotline bên Hoa Lâm Nhân Văn để đăng kí là được


Bạn cho mình xin địa chỉ email hay điện thoại của Hoa Lâm Nhân Văn nha mình đăng kí học thử nè, bạn rãnh ca nào đăng kí học chung ca với mình luôn cho vui


----------



## Meocontapboi (30 Tháng sáu 2015)

Mình cũng đang tính đi học lớp học thử tiếng nhật bên Hoa Lâm Nhân Văn,mình rãnh ca 2,4,6 vậy mình đăng kí ca tối 2,4,6 đi hen, có gì bạn cứ ghi đầy đủ thông tin về ca giờ bạn muốn học vào mail rồi gửi vào địa chỉ info@hoalamhuman.edu.vn hoặc liên hệ trực tiếp số điện thoại (08) 3932 6627 là được


----------



## giaylaha (1 Tháng bảy 2015)

Cảm ơn bạn nha, mình mới gọi cho bên Hoa Lâm Nhân Văn để nhờ tư vấn lớp học thử, nhân viên bên đó dễ thương với nhiệt tình lắm làm mình có cảm tình ghê


----------



## HoangHoPhi11 (4 Tháng bảy 2015)

Mình cũng đang quan tâm đến lớp học tiếng nhật để phục vụ cho công việc của mình, các bạn cho mình xin website với để mình tìm hiểu thêm


----------



## Meocontapboi (7 Tháng bảy 2015)

HoangHoPhi11 đã viết:


> Mình cũng đang quan tâm đến lớp học tiếng nhật để phục vụ cho công việc của mình, các bạn cho mình xin website với để mình tìm hiểu thêm


 Website của bạn nè http://jls.hoalamhuman.edu.vn/ trong này cũng có nhiều thông tin hữu ích đó


----------



## Bum bum (7 Tháng bảy 2015)

giaylaha đã viết:


> Cảm ơn bạn nha, mình mới gọi cho bên Hoa Lâm Nhân Văn để nhờ tư vấn lớp học thử, nhân viên bên đó dễ thương với nhiệt tình lắm làm mình có cảm tình ghê


Bạn đăng kí rồi hả, học ca nào, chừng nào học vậy?


----------



## giaylaha (13 Tháng bảy 2015)

Bum bum đã viết:


> Bạn đăng kí rồi hả, học ca nào, chừng nào học vậy?


Mình định học ca tối 2,4,6 đó bạn có rãnh ca đó không đi học chung với mình, học mà học thử thấy được là đăng kí học liền luôn cũng đang cần gấp mà ^^


----------



## Bum bum (19 Tháng bảy 2015)

giaylaha đã viết:


> Mình định học ca tối 2,4,6 đó bạn có rãnh ca đó không đi học chung với mình, học mà học thử thấy được là đăng kí học liền luôn cũng đang cần gấp mà ^^


 Uki bạn luôn ình cũng đăng kí ca này, mình mới lướt qua fanpage của Hoa Lâm Nhân Văn thấy cũng ok đó, chắc chỗ này học được nè


----------



## bangthanh_tuyet (19 Tháng bảy 2015)

Mình đang học lớp sơ cấp bên trường Hoa Lâm Nhân Văn nè, chất lượng ok được cái bài học trên lớp được cái thầy cô dạy dễ hiệu và nhiệt tình nên thích lắm


----------



## HoangHoPhi11 (19 Tháng bảy 2015)

Bum bum đã viết:


> Uki bạn luôn ình cũng đăng kí ca này, mình mới lướt qua fanpage của Hoa Lâm Nhân Văn thấy cũng ok đó, chắc chỗ này học được nè


 Thế hả bạn cho mình xin link page với like để cập nhật thông tin mới biết đâu có chương trình khuyến học gì hấp dẫn còn nhào vào đăng kí ^^


----------



## Bum bum (21 Tháng bảy 2015)

Bạn cứ gõ tìm tên Hoa Lam Human Academy Japanese Language School - HCMC Vietnam là ra hà, có nhiều bài học dễ hiệu mà hay lắm, mình ưng cái page này vì có nó đầu tư nội dung chứ không có như mấy cái page khác copy paste qua lại y chang nhau


----------



## HoangHoPhi11 (27 Tháng bảy 2015)

Bum bum đã viết:


> Bạn cứ gõ tìm tên Hoa Lam Human Academy Japanese Language School - HCMC Vietnam là ra hà, có nhiều bài học dễ hiệu mà hay lắm, mình ưng cái page này vì có nó đầu tư nội dung chứ không có như mấy cái page khác copy paste qua lại y chang nhau


Cảm ơn bạn mình tìm thấy rồi, công nhận fanpage có nhiều bài học bổ ích ghê, bị thích cái page này rồi đó


----------



## bangthanh_tuyet (27 Tháng bảy 2015)

HoangHoPhi11 đã viết:


> Cảm ơn bạn mình tìm thấy rồi, công nhận fanpage có nhiều bài học bổ ích ghê, bị thích cái page này rồi đó


Mới tự học trên fanpage thôi mà mấy bạn đã thích rồi thì đi học ở trường mấy bạn lại càng thích nữa vì giáo viên bên trường dạy hay lắm không chỉ dạy trong giáo trình khô khan mà còn kết hợp nhiều bài học thực tế nữa nên thú vị và mau nhớ bài lắm luôn


----------



## Bum bum (27 Tháng bảy 2015)

bangthanh_tuyet đã viết:


> Mới tự học trên fanpage thôi mà mấy bạn đã thích rồi thì đi học ở trường mấy bạn lại càng thích nữa vì giáo viên bên trường dạy hay lắm không chỉ dạy trong giáo trình khô khan mà còn kết hợp nhiều bài học thực tế nữa nên thú vị và mau nhớ bài lắm luôn


 Mau nhớ bài thì tốt quá, tốt nhất nhớ bài trên lớp luôn về nhà khỏi học bài mình lười học lắm nhất là học từ mới ý


----------



## HoangHoPhi11 (27 Tháng bảy 2015)

Bum bum đã viết:


> Mau nhớ bài thì tốt quá, tốt nhất nhớ bài trên lớp luôn về nhà khỏi học bài mình lười học lắm nhất là học từ mới ý


Học ngoại ngữ mà bạn không chịu học bài không học từ mới là không tiến bộ được đâu =,=


----------



## Bum bum (27 Tháng bảy 2015)

HoangHoPhi11 đã viết:


> Học ngoại ngữ mà bạn không chịu học bài không học từ mới là không tiến bộ được đâu =,=



Mình biết rồi mình sẽ cố gắng chăm chỉ học nếu bắt đầu học tiếng nhật mình sẽ cố gắng học bài


----------

